# Get a Job



## Crabby (Aug 27, 2003)

:lol:

Decided to read here once again. Never again You folks are so far out in LaLa land, rest assured I'll never darken your door again. I really feel sorry for those that have a life. Take some advice, and move on.

Get a haircut.

Get a job.

Quit blaming those with a haircut and a job for your problems.

Don't dare claim my property is yours.

Crabby


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Got a job, wish I didn't ( sure cuts into my hunting) 
Have no hair( or very little), wish I did!
What kind of property do you have I might want it!
I have a great life and the sense of humor to recognize it!
Hope you all have a wonderful Holiday season, don't forget to say a prayer for our guys in Irac....


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Working is over rated. haha


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice to see some humor tonight Bob with a "C".


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Hey boys and girls, it's sing along time with Crabby. Ah-one, ah-two....

I was a rebel from the day I left school
Grew my hair long and broke all the rules
I'd sit and listen to my records all day
With big ambitions of where I could play
My parents taught me what life was about
So I grew up the type they warned me about
They said my friends were just a unruly mob
And I should, get a haircut and get a real job

CHORUS
Get a haircut and get a real job
Clean your act up and dont be a slob
Get it together like your big brother Bob
Why dont you, get a haircut and get a real job

I even tried that nine to five scene
I told myself that it was all a bad dream
I found a band with some good songs to play
Now I party all night and sleep all day
I met this chick, she was my number one fan
She took me home to meet her mommy and dad
They took one look at me and said, "Oh my god!
Get a haircut and get a real job!"

CHORUS

(Get a real job, why dont you get a real job,
get a real job, why dont you get a real job)

I hit the bigtime with my rock and roll band
The future's brighter now then I ever planned
I'm ten times richer then my big brother Bob
He's got a haricut and got a real job

CHORUS

(Get a real job, why dont you get a real job,
get a real job, why dont you get a real job)

:beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

SD25

Whats the tune???????

Like the lyrics.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

That is George Thorogood  of Bad to the Bone & move it on over & I drink alone fame :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

:beer:


----------

